
Where Gravity Is Weak and Naked Singularities Are Verboten - privong
https://www.quantamagazine.org/where-gravity-is-weak-and-naked-singularities-are-verboten-20170620/
======
qubex
TL;DR Penrose's "no naked singularity" (General Relativity only predicts
infinities shrouded behind the cloak of an Event Horizon, ensuring they don't
interact with the universe) is found to be closely related to the conjecture
that in any plausible universe gravity must be the weakest force. Indeed in
simulations if electromagnetism (or other forces) are weaker than gravity
Event Horizons can disappear and leave a naked singularity.

(It's a repost from a couple of days ago.)

